# Big Cat on Lake Conroe



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

Me and a buddy of mine caught a 50# Blue cat on Lake Conroe Saturday.
I was showing him how to use my flagging jugs. You can't top this for a first-time jugging trip!

This is Preston with the fish


----------



## Crappie Queen (May 23, 2004)

Where on conroe did you catch him??I live in montgomery and my brother and I fish on conroe all the time.


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

We got him on the north end of the lake. You can catch them all over Lake Conroe. They are not in one specific area of the lake. You just have to have the right equipment and the right bait.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Please Put a px of you out fit up to show us you jug set up.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Nice fish, too bad its dead now and can't produce more like him. The pic would be just as good if you would "CPR" that fish. Those big old blues don't make real good table fair. The meat is grainy with layers of fat. I try to keep only 10 lbs and lower. Yellow cats are better eating fish if you must keep large fish.


----------



## Cpt Howdy (Oct 29, 2004)

firedog said:


> Nice fish, too bad its dead now and can't produce more like him. ..


I knew it was coming. I not talkin mess, I just knew when I saw the pic that it was just a matter of time until it came up. I've never caught a cat over six pounds so I don't know what I'd do, but I'd most likely let it go for the simple fact that I hate cleaning catfish (at least now that I live in an aptartment; if it won't fit in my sink I think twice about it ).

A little tip for others who plan on keeping a big'n and posting the pic and who wants to avoid the lectures: Take the picture next to the water


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

JimD,

If you want some jugs like mine I have a link that shows how to build them. http://www.fishontexas.com/jugs.htm

firedog,
As far as how they taste when they are that big this one tasted real good. I was surprised because everyone always says that about the big ones.

Capt Howdy,

Good advice! That is why I didnt post this in the catfish section,


----------



## Cpt Howdy (Oct 29, 2004)

They still sniffed you out! Lord help you if you keep a big shark. By the way, what were ya'll using for bait?


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

We were using beef heart. You can get it at most of the big H-E-B's.


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

WOW, Good fish dude, I always forget about that lake.
Keep all of em you want dude, its your right.
SEE YA!!!!!


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Really nice fish. That thing looks like he could have taken your jug to the other end of the lake if he wanted to. Congrats.


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

He pulled it a good ways away from where I had set it out. When I saw that I told my buddy "We got a big one on this one!"


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

rog congradulations i too have keep a couple of big ones when i started to catch them i have since found out "I" dont really like them as much however if i get one tomorrow and decide to keep it's mine and the state of texas business. do not feel bad as long as you or obeying the laws go in piece my friend fish on


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Rog,

Nice fish dude! We've been jugging south of 1097 with mixed results. Haven't been since September. Sounds like i need to closer to the timer?

Where do you get the white foam?

Thanks,


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

I get it in downtown Houston.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Nice fish, you gotta have a big net when you do the juggin thing! I saw a 67# Opp that was caught on Lake Houston this past Saturday but it was on a trot line by a pro trotliner on the so. end of the lake. My first juggin trip produced a 45# er on conroe but we CPR'd it after the pic.


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

Your right about the net. All we had was a dip net that I use for wade fishing. Im getting a "real" net for xmas.

Congrats on your trip with Medulla. I'd fish with that man anytime.

Rog


----------



## Suthsayer (Sep 27, 2004)

:bluefish: I really hope people do not stop posting pictures on this website! It is half the reason I look. After reading the post, I am under the impression they are not pulling enough big cats out to sink the boat. So I dont think Lake Conroe is in trouble. Besides some people like their stakes well done, some people like their chicken burned on the outside, so people prefer wild hog, and some people like a little tougher fish! PLEASE keep posting pictures!


----------



## Blu (Dec 3, 2004)

I agree. That is one nice cat Rog. Keep posting and finding those hoss cats! Thanks for the link to the jugs.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

I thought you'd recognize my accomplice! Come on March when the bulkheads heat up!!!


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Sorry if I riled you up Rog. I fish the north end of Conroe with juglines also. usuallly around the old river channel. I have to give it to you, that smile on your face says it all. No hard feelings. the dog


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

firedog,

I'm not riled up.

If you see me out on the lake juggin holler at me. Im in a 17' CC Baymaster.
You can't miss me, Im the only one on Conroe with a poling platform.


----------



## Big D (Dec 23, 2004)

Nice Kat Rog!! Congrats to you and your buddy, the smile says it all. Lake Conroe suprises alot of people these days. Kattin is King up here!!

DW


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

Blu said:


> I agree. That is one nice cat Rog. Keep posting and finding those hoss cats! Thanks for the link to the jugs.


Will do! We will be out there this week sometime and will post all the photos for your enjoyment.


----------



## pipedream (Dec 27, 2004)

nice cat


----------



## centexfisher (Sep 16, 2004)

Lake Conroe is my old back yard. Crappie Queen: do you ever fish for crappie up around stubblefield? I drive down there regularly for whites this time of year.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Lake Conroe*

Big D,
Where do you live. I'm in Seven Coves. Do a lot of juging and dock fishing.
I love to see the pictures of big cats but we let all over 10lbs. go. CPR
I know its a persons right to keep what he catches tho. I kept my first big one too. I started releasing over 10lbs. when I read the a 50lb. cat has about 50,000 eggs. With CPR I figure we will have eating cats here for all our grand kids. Sorry if I offended anyone ,didn't mean to. Let's have a beer and go Jugging.
Terry


----------



## Big D (Dec 23, 2004)

Ram,



I live in Point Aqu. right around the corner from ya. We do alot of dock fishing also when we can. Me and my brother-in-law (he has the boat) do alot of crappie and white bass fishing. Went today and caught 8 nice crappie,3 keeper hybrids and 20 white bass. Give me a holler sometimes and we can go if ya want.



Darryl


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Great fish.....keep them fish pics coming. Don't worry about the haters!!!


----------

